# Old photo....



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Of the 428 with TriPower we built for our '65 back in the early 90's.

Just happened to run across it and wanted to share it. And the fact it makes me feel funny down deep in my plums!!!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

NICE!
I can relate 
This photo is sometime mid '94 just before painting on the correct/matching ZD code OHC 6 for our lemans.
Was really concerned it might not be rebuildable at the time.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

TriPower65 said:


> Of the 428 with TriPower we built for our '65 back in the early 90's.
> 
> Just happened to run across it and wanted to share it. And the fact it makes me feel funny down deep in my plums!!!
> 
> View attachment 145951


Nice, here's the match, a .30 over 428 tri for my '67 in 1985, built in the basement not thinking about how to get it up the basement stairs..no wonder I have back issues 😉


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Can't find a pic of rebuilding my 400 in the 90s, so here's one of "wasting" time on my buddy's Scout engine swap when I should've been working on my poor car in the background!


----------

